# My Display's



## TwistedTea12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Only Current Known E H Taylor & Sons (OLD TAYLOR) Crock in Existence.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice stuff but do you or do you not have snow now? I'm guessing the pictures are from different times. 
 Are you looking to focus on the Baltimore area anchors? Not that I can help but I like that grouping.
 Anyway, thanks for sharing. Eric


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2012)

I've had bottles sitting the top of a window frame 'walk off the edge' and come crashing down as you show in the first pic, turns out the normal walking around the house, doors opening and closing or just regular vibration will make them move. So you might want to reconsider leaving them there[]


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Dec 21, 2012)

I took it it this morning and yes Jim I had a lynchburg aqua SS coke break out that window cuz i was drying it upside down.. smh ugh lol but those are just random things theres no doors near that window just a sink and shower etc.. lol 


> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Nice stuff but do you or do you not have snow now? I'm guessing the pictures are from different times.
> Are you looking to focus on the Baltimore area anchors? Not that I can help but I like that grouping.
> Anyway, thanks for sharing. Eric


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Dec 21, 2012)

We have atleast an inch on the ground its covered atleast we always get reamed on snow for sure.. in Hot Springs... in a valley and its always FREEZING


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine weren't near any doors either, just walking around the house and regular vibrations can be enough to make a bottle 'walk'... Living on the edge is exciting, I just hope that you don't have a post a month from now saying "I should have listened to the loudmouth from NJ....UGH!!!" [8D]


----------



## sandchip (Dec 23, 2012)

Jim's right.  Mine are in a case with an inch or so between them, then I'll be looking and see that two have done got all cozy with each other.  Got to keep 'em separated!  It don't take much, almost imperceptible and it happens just a little at the time until one day...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2012)

The poisons look great together too.... Just put some museum "putty" under them...They'll stay put for you...Bottles look great when the snow comes....lights up their true colors....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice pic.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2012)

Well then the camera was right by the desk,....You inspired me to snap one while the snow's here....Hope you don't mind me tagging on to your post....[]


----------



## CazDigger (Dec 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Well then the camera was right by the desk,....You inspired me to snap one while the snow's here....Hope you don't mind me tagging on to your post....[]





> Well then the camera was right by the desk,....You inspired me to snap one while the snow's here....Hope you don't mind me tagging on to your post....


 

 I LOVE this one Joe, saw it on Peachridgeglass.com too!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2012)

LoL...Thanks Mark...If you look close that Kinnings bluing bottle I got from you in Rochester is in the pic... [] I decided to post it over on facebook, just for the heckuvit now one of my pals offered to enlarge and print them and another pal wants one for his office wall over in Hong Kong...jeez louise. [] Merry Christmas!

 The Dr. Neebin's is in there too...Biggest aqua square.


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 24, 2012)

Real nice picture Joe.  Good job!


 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks guys...


----------



## CazDigger (Dec 24, 2012)

Saw them both Joe : )


----------

